

Hipstamatic lays off all but core employees, including designers and engineers - credo
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/08/16/hipsta-dramatic-hipstamatic-lays-core-employees-including-designers-engineers/

======
brackin
If the product was seriously making money and growing then they should've
raised money. The problem with bootstrapping and growing a team like this is
if you have a bad month you can run out of money near-instantly. You have
little runway. I'm not sure if this was a killer product but they did stay in
the app store top 10 constantly with a paid product.

I know they may have bigger fish to fry but the founding team would've been
good to find a company to take on this team, I know a few and there's some
very talented folks in there. I know almost all of them will get hired quickly
but as they let them go instantly with no warning it seems unfair.

Also I'm not sure how this company can function with only "core employees" if
none of them are designers or engineers. As they're bootstrapped I'm guessing
they're going to just live on whatever revenue they have and work on something
else or just leave it, as they probably have enough to pay for themselves but
not a whole team.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think that headline is ambiguous; just because they laid off a lot of people
_including designers and engineers_ doesn't mean that the core team doesn't
consist of designers and engineers.

